# New LS Tractor, new member



## Jim Bianchi (May 22, 2018)

Hello all, 

I'm in the process of buying my second ever tractor. I'm looking to plow roughly 5 acres and I'm looking at a new LS 55hp tractor. I know it's not a big name but all the research I've done said they are a good product but it's often dealer support that can lack but I feel good about my local dealer. 

I'm looking for opinions on whether plowing with a Hydrostatic transmission is something that I should be concerned with. I've been told by some that it creates extra heat and is prone to seal problems etc; but I've also heard that was with older hydros. Although I realize gear drive may be optimal for plowing, I'm trying to see if there are current legitimate concerns plowing with the hydrostatic and I plan to use 14" three bottom. I know this is a discussed topic from time to time but wondered whats current with 2018. 

Many thanks!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Jim.
Keep us updated on your new purchase...interesting.


----------



## Jim Bianchi (May 22, 2018)

Thomas said:


> Welcome Jim.
> Keep us updated on your new purchase...interesting.


Thanks, I drove a Kubota M6060 today and although I could not argue the quality etc, I was hoping that the tractor speed while in second gear was faster. I know plowing is not a speed game but the Kubota only had 8 gears and it didn't seem to offer many options on the 'faster' side. In comparison, the 16 gear options within the power shuttle LS seem to go quicker (and I can likely plow in 3rd-1st or 3rd 2nd and pull the plow still). 

The longer I wait the more I fear plowing a 3 blade in my soil conditions with a hydrodstatic. Not only does the wear on the tractor concern me but also seems the only guarantee to plow would be in 1st gear (which is slower than I wish to go)


----------



## Ferguson30 (Jun 9, 2019)

I was hoping there would be more discussions with the LS tractors. I did research online as well and talked with the dealers when I should have been talking to experienced farmers. I put a deposite down over a week ago on the LS MT573 and after talking to a farmer and watching some youtube videos I'm second guessing my decision. I am hearing the term "Silicone Warranty" meaning you go in for a repair and they pump it full of silicone and send you on your way. Lots of LS tractors are being resold at a loss as well to get out of them as well. Somebody give me some good news???


----------

